# Whitewater Clouser - step by step



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Had more than a few requests about the basic flies that work for the backcountry out of Flamingo and Chokoloskee... This is one of about five patterns that we use day in and day out -particularly along mangrove shorelines and similar structure for just about everything that swims in the 'glades from the salt all the way up into freshwater areas... Here we go, this is a "guide's pattern" - quick to tie (or re-tie) and very simple.

Hook: Mustad 34007, 2/0
Eyes: largest beadchain (the same size chain you see as a pull cord on vertical blinds - old time hardware stores would call it "plumbers chain"
Thread: Danville's flat waxed nylon - body.. fl. fire orange, #505. head.. Ultra 210 - fl. green
Weedguard: #5 trolling wire (Malin's Hard Wire)
Wing: Under - white bucktail, over fl.green bucktail
Flash: Pearl Flashabou
Finish: Krazy Glue

Before starting I sharpen each hook with a 4" mill bastard file - then mash down the barb...

Chuck up your hook with the point down then run a double course of thread from one beadchain space behind the hook eye to nearly the hook's point (roughly 1/2 ")









Now figure eight your eyes in place at the front end of the thread "body" and tie off
















Reverse hook in vise (hook point up) and re-start with fl. green thread and secure the end of the weedguard in place on top of the hook shank
















This is what those weedguards look like when they're ready to use - and are tied in at the bend of the wire - so that they're fixed in place and can't move side to side...

From this point on the remainder of the tying will be done with that wire weedguard sticking out (and in the way... takes some getting used to and maybe a band-aid or two as well...)

Now tie in the first clump of bucktail right in front of the eyes (the wing is twice the length of the hook).... then add flash on top of the bucktail...








In this photo the under wing is in place and the flash (3 strands, doubled - then re-doubled with staggered ends is wrapped around the barrel of the bobbin, ready to be slid up the thread and into place on top of the under wing...








Over wing in place, thread head completed and whip-finished off, then the wire is raised slightly ready for the head to be super glued - and you're done, except for bending the wire down into place








The wire is bent down into position, it's trimmed so that it ends at the hook's barb - then a final slight bend in the end and you're done...

This is the basic Whitewater Clouser - change colors as needed - but the only other thing I may do occasionally is to dress it up a bit (particularly when you want a fly that pretty well imitates a baby largemouth bass... Just add a grizzly neck hackle to each side of the wing before you finish out the head... like this...









I have my anglers toss this fly into the baddest sorts of tangles and mostly that weedguard allows us to fish it back out where the fish are...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Very cool, thank you for sharing Capt’!


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Skilz...Makes me want to take up Fly fishing and tying. Thanks for the details.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I tie a similar pattern, I do some bend backs the same way as well. Very nice tie, simple, effective, and flexible! Nice post!


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Cool! I dont tie but liked reading this. Keep 'em coming


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

I tie a lot of clousers but never thought to incorporate a wire for a weed guard, that's awesome!


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Cool simple little fly! I'd love to see some more of your flies in this sbs series! Thanks!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Used to write magazine articles - but nowadays the few magazines left aren't buying... so every now and then I get the urge.... If my bookings picked up I'd be lucky to even look at the 'net more than once or twice a week... I used to teach this stuff and that's something I may come back to if I ever have to give up guiding... 

Thanks for the kind words - years ago I used to tie for as many as three shops at a time - back then it was just a part time gig... every night and weekends. At the time it was an antidote to job that was high stress and low reward...


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

Kingfisher67 said:


> I tie a lot of clousers but never thought to incorporate a wire for a weed guard, that's awesome!


Same here lemaymiami, will use wire weed-guards on future trips to BLZ & MEX. Thanks.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Because I'm in the 'glades mostly during daylight hours (at night it's Biscayne Bay and points north...) so every fly we use has a wire weedguard if I can figure out how to do it... Some patterns (classic tarpon and bonefish stuff) will never see a wire weedguard - but for pounding heavy mangrove jungle cover something that allows you to "make contact" and get your fly back out still able to fish is a real game changer... It simply adds more fishing time instead of being forced to stop and retrieve your fly (and scare off whatever was in that spot in the process). All of the big flies we use fishing tarpon and other big fish holding in rivers and other deeper waters all have weedguards - the fish never notice them at all.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Capt Bob, can you suggest some Versatile Tarpon patterns and hook sizes to tie? Maybe some pics?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dadvocate said:


> ...Makes me want to take up Fly fishing and tying....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Bob. Wire works great, but I end up doing almost the same with 40lb fluorocarbon which also works well.

There was a poll done once in the early 2000's by Fly Fishing Magazine that indicated that about 80% of fish caught on fly in Florida was caught on a chartreuse and white clouser. They are hard to beat!

I like how your's are splayed out and can also give the silhouette of a sardine/pilchard.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Already have one addiction that bleeds my wife's pocketbook


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Built my first rod in 1971 and yes this whole DIY thing around fishing can take over your life I you let it... 

Rodcrafting, luremaking, fly tying, boat rigging... then all the maintenance work it takes to keep everything working... Isn’t it wonderful?


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

What wire are you using for the weed guard? Great that it is simple, thanks for posting it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Standard trolling wire available in most tackle shops... #5 wire for hooks 1/0 and larger, #4 wire for hook sizes #2 and #1, #3 wire for hooks size #4 and smaller.... coffee colored -not bright...


----------



## Mark07 (Oct 15, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> Standard trolling wire available in most tackle shops... #5 wire for hooks 1/0 and larger, #4 wire for hook sizes #2 and #1, #3 wire for hooks size #4 and smaller.... coffee colored -not bright...


 we


----------



## Mark07 (Oct 15, 2019)

lemaymiami, I really enjoy reading and looking at your posts.
I was wondering if I could ask you a general material question. How or where can I purchase material at a wholesale price to achieve a better cost to labor ratio when tying?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

All of that is fairly restricted.... You need a business license, a tax number (state and federal), etc. On top of that some wholesalers not only require a brick and mortar business - but also have pretty stiff minimum orders... 

Once you’re up and running you’ll still need to learn which suppliers actually provide good service and quality materials... something I had to learn about the hard way.


----------



## Mark07 (Oct 15, 2019)

Thank you very much for the reply and insight....man sounds like a tough business. 
Ive got nothing but respect-


----------

